# Where to buy scales to weigh weed...



## twig978 (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you guys no any retail stores to buy gram scales tahst not to hard to find? If you could i woudl apperciate it.


----------



## Bojok (Feb 16, 2007)

Head Shop...........................


----------



## twig978 (Feb 17, 2007)

I mean like a retail store.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2007)

*You can get yourself a cheap hand held scale. Here is a link http://cgi.ebay.com/Metal-Hand-Held-hanging-Postal-Postage-SCALE_W0QQitemZ330088121261QQihZ014QQcategoryZ1467QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

Radio Scrap, Oh I mean Radio Shack - less than $20.00


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 17, 2007)

you can get gram scales at walmart, in the same section as envelopes. like $7


----------



## twig978 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL ive tried those walmart scales. they arent acurate enough! not even close. you need to stop by a few minute marts and ask if they've got em. most of them will tell you no, but they will tell you where one is thats got em. 

weird place, but around here portland or van wa area they've got em at probably 2 out of 5 minute marts? check it out and dont buy the ones from walmart or target.. much too big anyway.


----------



## Draston (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought mine with a Gift card on amazon.com. It arrived in 3 days .


----------

